# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Alternatieve behandelmethoden bij reuma

## Farmaceutisch Consulent

Voor mijn studie farmaceutisch consulent doe ik onderzoek naar het effect en ervaringen bij het gebruik van fytotherapie, homeotherapie en voedingssupplementen bij reuma. Voor alle mensen die hieraan voldoen, heb ik de volgende vragen. 

 Wat is uw leeftijd/geslacht?

 Sinds wanneer heeft u last van reuma?

 Gebruikt u ook reguliere medicatie tegen reuma? Zo ja, welke?

 Welk alternatieve middelen gebruikt u tegen reuma?

 Gebruikt u deze middelen op eigen initiatief of op advies van een arts?

 Indien op advies van een arts, wat voor soort arts heeft u deze middelen voorgeschreven/geadviseerd?

 Wat is voor u de reden geweest om op zoek te gaan naar alternatieve geneeswijzen?

 Hoe lang gebruikt u de alternatieve middelen?

 Wat zijn de voordelen die u ondervindt bij het gebruik van de alternatieve middelen?

 Hoe lang duurde het ongeveer voor u effect merkte van de middelen?

 Zijn er ook nadelen, bijvoorbeeld in de vorm van bijwerkingen of interacties met andere middelen, die u ondervindt bij het gebruik van deze middelen?

Alvast bedankt voor de medewerking.

----------


## Farmaceutisch Consulent

Wat waren de klachten/symptomen bij u voordat er reuma werd geconstateerd?

----------

